# Mossberg 835 or Benelli Nova?



## Al Czervik (Mar 27, 2010)

Im leaning toward the Nova. But the Mossberg is becoming more and more appealing


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never handled the 835, so take this as a one-sided review.

I love my Nova.  Lines up right...feels good works well.  Only thing that I could possibly pick at is the fact that it rattles a little bit.  The fact that there is a lot of composite on it causes it.  Not sure if it is anymore than on other guns...to me, it isn't noticeable, but to others, could be an issue.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 29, 2010)

The 835 is a Turkey Killing Machine......... Not a showpiece by any means. However, if you want a gun that will get the job done and do it well, you can't go wrong with the 835.............


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the Nova just doesn't feel right but that is just me.


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Mar 29, 2010)

i like the nova but never had the 835,


----------



## Al Czervik (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for ya'lls help. I think Im gonna go with the Nova because in my opinion its more of an all around gun. But the 835 is a turkey killing machine


----------



## southern_pride (Mar 31, 2010)

I had an 835 and have used a Nova a time or 2. 
Both are shoulder breaking son of a guns!!

But then again, I think EVERYTHING kicks like crazy with a 3 1/2.

Both do what they were intended to do and do it well, 
IF you don't mind the recoil.

Shot the new Browning Maxius(I think thats what it was called)
not much more recoil than a 1100 with high brass shells!!


----------



## tknight (Apr 2, 2010)

I have owned both, and I prefer the nova.   Don't think you could go wrong either way....but on a side note as I recollect my memories    that dang 835 seemed to kick so hard?  

Anyways, best of luck to ya which ever way you go!


----------



## waterdogs (Apr 3, 2010)

Nova all the way...


----------



## robertyb (Apr 3, 2010)

I shot two turkeys with my 835 so far this week. Dropped both in their tracks at 35 and 45 yards each. My gun must not kick cause I never felt it at all.  

It does kick a little while sighting in though. I put a Sims  Limbsaver recoil pad on it it really helps.


----------



## Smokepoler (Apr 13, 2010)

My 11 year old Grandson killed a Gobbler last Saturday with my 835.
He told me he never felt a thing.


----------



## RLFaler (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got an 835. Shoots well.


----------



## ylhatch (Apr 14, 2010)

get the nova you wont regret it


----------



## deermedic6558 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Supernova*

The super nova with the comfort tec system knocks down the recoil very well. Works well with the slugs


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2010)

Smokepoler said:


> My 11 year old Grandson killed a Gobbler last Saturday with my 835.
> He told me he never felt a thing.



Nobody ever feels a thing when they kill something.


----------



## emusmacker (May 3, 2010)

Why not give the the new Remington 887 nitromag a look, I have one and it shoulders good and doesn't rattle and also has the new recoil pad.


----------



## scoggins (May 3, 2010)

I have both and both have their own job

I have used both on the dove fields and with a super full turkey choke that is in the 835 you can turn a low brass into a bird grabber 

but the Nova is my duck gun all day long

all and all you pull the trigger they will go boom


----------

